# Is trouble brewing at elections?



## secrets22 (Oct 23, 2010)

If as seems to be the case that the Muslim Brotherhood is gaining ground leading up to Septembers elections,and if they gain a substantial success ,i fear that ex pats will be at their mercy and eventually sent packing ,for this faction have no compassion and are dictated by Sharia Law.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

secrets22 said:


> If as seems to be the case that the Muslim Brotherhood is gaining ground leading up to Septembers elections,and if they gain a substantial success ,i fear that ex pats will be at their mercy and eventually sent packing ,for this faction have no compassion and are dictated by Sharia Law.


Gaining ground??????? On what basis is that statement made? Aside from a lot of media hype there is not one person I have spoken to that either wants MB in parliament or knows someone that does.


----------



## speedwing (Aug 5, 2009)

Sam said:


> Gaining ground??????? On what basis is that statement made? Aside from a lot of media hype there is not one person I have spoken to that either wants MB in parliament or knows someone that does.


Quite agree Sam, also from what I understand they voting at the moment for their own leaders to put forward at the elections which is why there is no campaigning from the other parties.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Sam said:


> Gaining ground??????? On what basis is that statement made? Aside from a lot of media hype there is not one person I have spoken to that either wants MB in parliament or knows someone that does.


That's in Sharm.........Not in Egypt lol

They are gaining ground yes I'm afraid, but personally the MB isn't what's drawing my attention right now, they're not stupid enough to p!ss America off (Or at least I'm hoping they aren't!), but obviously there are much worse "parties" playing the politics game now.........And it doesn't look good at all so far :juggle:


----------



## Lindyloo1 (Feb 23, 2011)

I asked my husband about this gaining ground and he said he believed it was nonsense - he reminded me for a start that the Christian vote would be against and thats a good number of people and that he has yet to meet anyone at home in Cairo or here in Sharm that would vote for them - he said that there would be some good contenders 

Only time will tell


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

If the MB got in that would signal a death knell to Egypt's tourist industry


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Lindyloo1 said:


> I asked my husband about this gaining ground and he said he believed it was nonsense - he reminded me for a start that the Christian vote would be against and thats a good number of people and that he has yet to meet anyone at home in Cairo or here in Sharm that would vote for them - he said that there would be some good contenders
> 
> Only time will tell


They (and many other “parties” actually, not just the MB) are gaining grounds not cause of their “political” views or plans, but cause it’s being turned into a complete joke like when it was time for the voting for the constitutional amendments back in March, “people” are being told that liberalism means that “women” will be naked, pork and alcohol will be mandatory on every meal, that a liberal leader would only do what’s against Allah’s instructions!! And the rest of the “religious” blah blah blah!! So basically anyone voting will be voting on their religion, not their political views!

And all this did work with back in March for the amendments’ thing, and it will most probably work again with any kind of elections that may come in the near future, cause those people are basically targeting and gathering people from local areas who got almost no education and so on, basically gathering people whose brains are set on obeying, not debating, and they are many in Egypt, specially when it comes to religion, trust me.

And actually some people even went thick enough to be straight about it telling people that voting for a candidate that does not have an Islamic agenda while there’s a candidate with an Islamic agenda on the same list is a sin! And most people know how “religious” Egyptians are, even the “educated” ones! So you can imagine the sound of it to most people in here!

As for the Christians’ votes effect? Christians are NOT the majority in here remember?!

It is nothing more than a sick waiting game now, and it's getting really boring and lame actually :s


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> If the MB got in that would signal a death knell to Egypt's tourist industry


Not if they (whoever comes to power) had a deal with the devil no 

Don't forget that people outside the Arab "world" don't really care much about what religion they're dealing with as long as they're doing what they wanted to do, so if the tourists' safety was "guaranteed" by some "high profile" country or agency, people would still come here and spend their money, and for that to happen, a deal must be made, and I don't think that's impossible, cause whoever is coming to power in here must know how important tourism is to the country's income, and they wouldn't risk losing that, as for the other "High profile" countries, well, let's just say that they'd get "something" out of it too


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> Not if they (whoever comes to power) had a deal with the devil no
> 
> Don't forget that people outside the Arab "world" don't really care much about what religion they're dealing with as long as they're doing what they wanted to do, so if the tourists' safety was "guaranteed" by some "high profile" country or agency, people would still come here and spend their money, and for that to happen, a deal must be made, and I don't think that's impossible, cause whoever is coming to power in here must know how important tourism is to the country's income, and they wouldn't risk losing that, as for the other "High profile" countries, well, let's just say that they'd get "something" out of it too




Sorry but your post makes no sense to me, if the MB get voted in then who would they do a deal with? Yes the outside world doesn´t care if your Muslim or not but that isn´t the issue the issue is what restrictions would the MB put on tourists Safety isn´t the only concern alcohol, bikinis, orfi marriages would all be restricted if not banned outright.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Sorry but your post makes no sense to me, if the MB get voted in then who would they do a deal with? Yes the outside world doesn´t care if your Muslim or not but that isn´t the issue the issue is what restrictions would the MB put on tourists Safety isn´t the only concern alcohol, bikinis, orfi marriages would all be restricted if not banned outright.


To make a deal it needs 2 or more parties with common interest(s), so whoever comes to power in here will be one party, and the USA, UK, and the rest of the EU will most probably be the other party, and trust me with the current situation in the ME USA and the UK WILL most probably need someone to do things for them in here........So they would go for a deal with ANYONE who would be leading the "country" in here, and it was made clear couple months back that the US government does NOT stand against an Islamic government in Egypt anymore _if that would be the outcome of a "Democratic" process_ according to the statement..........


As for TOTALLY banning activities, the MB aren't stupid enough to do something like that, and they did make it clear that if they ever came to power then tourists would be allowed to do whatever they want as long as they're not "inviting" Egyptians to do the same, only Egyptians wouldn't be allowed alcohol etc. according to their words, as for whether they'd keep their words or not, that's not something anyone can tell, but the point is, they are doing their best to gain international support and they know they can't do that without being a bit "easy", and they did manage to get some sort of a support so far..............


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Egypt has dropped from 2nd in the most popular list of destinations and countries in which to visit and invest, down to 50th place.

For example, current International housing markets complied by Knight Frank Global House Price Index stated that in Q2 2011

Position. country. continent. annual % change. 6month change. quarterly change.

47 Dubai, UAE Middle East -8.2% 2.1% 0.6%
48 Ireland Europe -11.9% -6.9% -4.5%
49 Russia Eastern Europe -13.9% -13.6% -13.7%
50 Egypt Africa -24.3% -21.6% -20.7%


This cannot be sustainable. A continued drop in Egypt's economy resulting from an Islamic administration would be catostrophic for Egyptians. Tourists will not return in any numbers if there are any threats whatsoever. Other more safer destinations will succeed. 

Alan.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Egypt's legacy will be a revolution to throw off tyranny and opression to get even more tyranny and oppression? 

It's possible, however I have yet to hear from one Egyptian woman who looks forward to a lifetime if niqabs or losing the freedom to go outside without a mahram or leaving her job because she can't work with men. 

The MB as it stood (and it hardly resembles what it did in, say, May much less what it did in December) is a non-issue. Egypt won't stop talking about that group that used be because Egyptians, the world's best memorizers, repeat what they hear, over and over, until it becomes a fact. Beer and pork at every meal? Blatant nakedness? For God's sake, who on EARTH would want that? Do Egyptians believe that if they aren't locked down by yet a other oppresive government, religious or not, THAT would be an outcome? I once read that people get the government they deserve and that may be one way to look at it.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

expatagogo said:


> Beer and pork at every meal? Blatant nakedness? For God's sake, who on EARTH would want that?


The problem is that many "moderate" Muslims agree that Egypt should be a dry country, and forget about the pork  

As for women going out "naked", my definition of nakedness is not the same as folks in Egypt: If you don't cover your arms, you are naked. In other words, I go out naked every day.:eyebrows:


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

aykalam said:


> The problem is that many "moderate" Muslims agree that Egypt should be a dry country, and forget about the pork
> 
> As for women going out "naked", my definition of nakedness is not the same as folks in Egypt: If you don't cover your arms, you are naked. In other words, I go out naked every day.:eyebrows:



That's my point.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Eco-Mariner said:


> This cannot be sustainable. A continued drop in Egypt's economy resulting from an Islamic administration would be catostrophic for Egyptians. Tourists will not return in any numbers if there are any threats whatsoever. Other more safer destinations will succeed.
> 
> Alan.


I agree - tourists will travel to Muslim countries provided they don't consider their safety (or ability to enjoy typical tourist activities) is threatened. If the MB got in then that would surely impact on tourism. The problem is will the electorate take into account the financial implications of an Islamic administration?


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Beatle said:


> I agree - tourists will travel to Muslim countries provided they don't consider their safety (or ability to enjoy typical tourist activities) is threatened. If the MB got in then that would surely impact on tourism. The problem is will the electorate take into account the financial implications of an Islamic administration?



No. Insh'Allahland does not know how to think because the regime forbid teaching critical thinking skills. No offense, but I do believe this is simply stating the obvious.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

aykalam said:


> The problem is that many "moderate" Muslims agree that Egypt should be a dry country, and forget about the pork
> 
> As for women going out "naked", my definition of nakedness is not the same as folks in Egypt: If you don't cover your arms, you are naked. In other words, I go out naked every day.:eyebrows:


But the question is.....are you a lady going naked .....


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> But the question is.....are you a lady going naked .....


hun, I am a lady with or without clothes on

:focus:

My issue is not with the obviously mad "let's-create-a-new-saudi-land" mob. What's really troubling is that a huge majority of so called moderates think they can dictate how other people should live their lives. It's a matter of respect, and there is very little of that around.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> hun, I am a lady with or without clothes on
> 
> :focus:
> 
> My issue is not with the obviously mad "let's-create-a-new-saudi-land" mob. What's really troubling is that a huge majority of so called moderates think they can dictate how other people should live their lives. It's a matter of respect, and there is very little of that around.




Well said... but I have never found much respect for women in Egypt


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> No. Insh'Allahland does not know how to think because the regime forbid teaching critical thinking skills. No offense, but I do believe this is simply stating the obvious.


As opposed to the deep analytical thinking that preceded my comment....although Eco-Mariner's statistics were interesting.

My point is that presumably a significant percentage of those supporting the MB work in the tourism industry, given that it employs a large percentage of the workforce in Egypt. And those working in the tourism industry seem to be capable of turning a blind eye to behaviour that the MB would deem "anti-Islamic". So will they actually vote in a way that could jeopardise their income?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Beatle said:


> As opposed to the deep analytical thinking that preceded my comment....although Eco-Mariner's statistics were interesting.
> 
> My point is that presumably a significant percentage of those supporting the MB work in the tourism industry, given that it employs a large percentage of the workforce in Egypt. And those working in the tourism industry seem to be capable of turning a blind eye to behaviour that the MB would deem "anti-Islamic". So will they actually vote in a way that could jeopardise their income?




Yes they could and some will..


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Whatever the result of the next election, tourism and investment will never recover to the level of performance 4 years ago. Foreigners will need a lot more convincing than was the case at the time of the bombings. 

An Islamic government couldn't reasure enough to return and the economy could collapse.

Eco-Mariner.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Eco-Mariner said:


> Whatever the result of the next election, tourism and investment will never recover to the level of performance 4 years ago. Foreigners will need a lot more convincing than was the case at the time of the bombings.
> 
> An Islamic government couldn't reasure enough to return and the economy could collapse.
> 
> Eco-Mariner.


Hard line Islamists have the bright idea that compulsory zakat will assure the people's needs are met, therefore foreign aid isn't a pressing issue. That must nave happened in Islam's glory days, because that's what they all seem to want.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

This guy is spot on, take 5 minutes to watch the clip (English subtitles):

MEMRI: Egyptian Screenwriter Wahid Hamed Attacks the Muslim Brotherhood and Says: Both a Military Regime and a Religious Regime Will Lead to Dictatorship


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

expatagogo said:


> Hard line Islamists have the bright idea that compulsory zakat will assure the people's needs are met, therefore foreign aid isn't a pressing issue. That must nave happened in Islam's glory days, because that's what they all seem to want.


Not just compulsory zakat.........But also _the resources of the non Islamic countries that would be "invaded"........._

Oh and those aren't my words, I'm QUOTING in here!!!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Not just compulsory zakat.........But also _the resources of the non Islamic countries that would be "invaded"........._
> 
> Oh and those aren't my words, I'm QUOTING in here!!!


I saw a video of a "talking beard" calling for a march onto Jerusalem, I guess they are now looking to spread the gospel over there


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

aykalam said:


> I saw a video of a "talking beard" calling for a march onto
> Jerusalem, I guess they are now looking to spread the gospel over there


No, that kind of talk directly speaks to reclaiming it.


----------

